# Lolcow Email was Compromised



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

TL;DR: An environment file from lolcow.email's frontend was leaked. If you use a lolcow.email address for something important, change its password. Change your account password regardless if you care about it.

The full technical explanation is below (which explains what definitely got leaked + what probably wasn't leaked) and the original email that alerted me to the leak is attached.


An email from a one-way email service has alerted me that the following information was leaked from the server.


The root password for the DB server responsible for account management and the web interface.
The application key for the front-end software used in cryptographic parts of the software, but not related to emails. I'm not actually sure it's used anywhere.
The password to the welcome@lolcow.email account which does not store sensitive information.

The email also claims the following have occurred:

" have Rooted [my] mail server"
"stolen all [my] emails over the last few weeks"

In addition, the email closes with this:

"We [/baphomet/] are not responsible for the terror threats."
"That was Null and Dynastia trying to throw shade on their enemies."
"In the port scan you will find Josh created two local TOR proxies on this  and used them to loop his browser back and send the threats himself."
I am in the process of running checks and I have a few other people helping me. I have changed the compromised information in the mean time and shut down the HTTP-based frontend and inbox while I look at what's happened. The mail service itself is running and when the frontends are restored you can access your email through them normally.
_
As far as I know_, the following is *safe*:

User data.
User emails.
Mail logs.
Access logs.
Everything except that one file.

All information that was given to me came from one file: the environment file from the application front-end. This file on its own is not significant. Having the database password leaked does not mean the person has had access to the database. In order to access the database, you must be making a connection from the local server. With just the password you cannot accomplish this.

The root account for the server attacked does not appear to have been compromised. There is no indication that the MySQL server has been compromised. There is no indication that email inboxes have been compromised.

As a precaution I would say that if you've used the Lolcow Email service you would want to act as if the emails are compromised regardless. Reset passwords.


The email itself is attached to this post. I'm going to go over it line by line and briefly explain my thoughts on it.



"Greetings in the name of the lulz! Baphomet are writing to you in mutual solidarity. Vordy, Welshfag and the SJW are being emailed as Moon's main journalistic foes. Such as you are. We also copied in Bane and Likeicare."

There's only one person I've ever known who's called me "Moon". That person, I suspect, also used Lolcow Email months ago to send bomb threats to a few hospitals. When the FBI visited to collect an IP address from the mail log, I made no remark about it (as opposed to the first time this person did such a thing). Denying them publicity for their act, they could not claim to have known it had happened and write a blog post about it without revealing they did it themselves, or know someone who did.

This email starts things off right and immediately CC's in Samuel Collingwood Smith, Margaret Pless, and a few other people so relying on me to make a huge post about it isn't required.


"We hate Moon and so we have Rooted his mail server and stolen all his emails over the last few weeks. These will be released as and when it amuses us. There is a long term plan so we will take our time."

Yes, we the bad guys of /Baphomet/ hate Mr. Moon very much and have complicated bad guy schemes that involve the slow release of emails in a not-present time. I would like to reiterate we are the anonymous hackers known as Baphomet and we do not live in Hertfordshire, England.


"Don't use these to log in you will be traced, but Null will freak out. Kudos to Null for choosing so many secure services like Dovecot. The vulnerability is in his buggy as shit PHP code. 15 SQL Injection and / or Shell Injection Bugs. I shit you not. Poor Nully. This must be very stressful especially with his mother's sudden umemployment."

Right, so 80s hacker lingo aside, there's two claims worth elaborating on: They claim the vulnerability is the front-end and I believe it because the front-end .env file was what was leaked, that I can verify. If it did anything else besides reveal the environment file I can't say for sure.

Though this line is more interesting:
"This must be very stressful especially with his mother's sudden umemployment"

There is only a handful of people right now that know in the last few days a bombardment aimed at my mother's realestate company's office (and their executives), in combination with a slew of online attack articles calling her and her realestate company's employees pedophiles, forced them to revoke her license with them.
Those people also apparently hacked my email server and are from /Baphomet/, who hate me very much and are definitely not from Hertfordshire.


"Oh and we corrupted all the server logs too, by falsifying entries to throw blame on innocent parties for the hack. Aren't we nice?"

The logs are not corrupted. The IPs responsible for the attack came from Taiwan, China, and the TOR network.


"We are not responsible for the terror threats. That was Null and Dynastia trying to throw shade on their enemies. In the port scan you will find Josh created two local TOR proxies on this  and used them to loop his browser back and send the threats himself."

This entire thing is baffling to me because we've never claimed that big-B /Baphomet/ (who definitely hate me, not in herts, etc) were responsible for the terrorist threats committed using my email server.

Furthermore, big-B /Baphomet/ (hate me, not in herts) would probably revel in taking credit for such a thing.

_Furthermore_, the accusation that specifically Dynastia and I (who the police should definitely arrest based on this email) were using Tor from the very fucking email server that we're being accused of sending threats from is preposterous to the point of hilarity.

To give you an anecdote, this accusation is the equivalent of a home invader saying he found camouflage and ghillie suits that don't exist in our house that he claims we used to break into our own house to prank dial 911.

The tail end of the email is a very basic port scan showing which ports were open (could be pinged by a remote server). All of them were open. This is really shitty practice but that's not the problem. The email claims that he found evidence of us running two Tor proxies by figuring out which ports were open. This claim is nonsense and I can't refute it any better. It's just technobabble.


"We are /Baphomet/."
"We are elite."
"We do not forgive."
"At all."

I am Josh.
I'm just some fucking guy.
I don't care what you do to me or my family.
Get bent, Sam.

p.s. lol calm down


(If you have any private concerns PM me.)




Null said:


> Fuck my ass.
> 
> I had a public view on some bullshit route that openly displayed phpinfo(), which includes the $_ENV variable which includes the fucking .env details. I did this because I had to pull details for the police at some point and I never removed it. All Sam did is find (or pay someone to find) this directory and threatened me with some fucking bullshit ass information he found on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you Null I've reset my password to Password1


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

To protect my email server I'm relocating it under my mattress and am changing the root domain to moonemail.com. You can reach me at jmoon1@moonemail.com from now on. Please ask me about my pizza parties and classified documents.


----------



## Rokko (Jan 20, 2017)

My password is now "12inchwonder", is that save?


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Rokko said:


> My password is now "12inchwonder", is that save?


It uses numbers, so you're good.


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 20, 2017)

I didn't know /baph/ had an english accent.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

I wonder how the real /baphomet/ feel about being impersonated by somebody role-playing as Anonymoose?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 20, 2017)

Christ, they sure are over-dramatic about hacking a thing, aren't they? That email was all kinds of exceptional.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Christ, they sure are over-dramatic about hacking a thing, aren't they? That email was all kinds of exceptional.


I'm talking to my contacts in the FBI and NSA and they've matched the email to either a 12 year old boy or a 40 year old man living alone with development disorders. They're very unsure.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2017)

Your mother's been laid off because her entire company was attacked, that's fucking awful. And they knew about it. Would her company have taken her off. their website and contact list quickly enough for the "I'm not a paedophile, YOU'RE the paedophile" brigade to spot it?


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 20, 2017)

Changed my password to 'cwc', nobody will get it because it's an obscure piece of trivia about this guy on the internet.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope they didn't hack into my account and read all 3 of the emails in my inbox


----------



## D.Va (Jan 20, 2017)

> Greetings in the name of the lulz!



Stop


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 20, 2017)

I know I always use my animalfetishporn.us email for all professional discussion. What am I gonna do now???


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 20, 2017)

On a scale of 1 to domestic terrorist, how hard is it to accomplish what this "mysterious group" has done?

Would someon untrained in all things databases and online security, say, an aspiring lawyer that fancies himself a _prosperous software consultant_, be able to do this if they stumbled across a "guide" or something similar?

I know there are some people that hate the Farms and one of them tried to grab IP's through images. Their name escapes me, but it was a reference to some obscure figure from history that did investigations or something.

If someone knows, do tell. This is all witchcraft to me.


----------



## grumbleBum (Jan 20, 2017)

they can find your local tor proxies and what you've been using them for from a basic port scan, the entire darknet is doooooooooooooomed finally the solution for all cp and drugs has been found


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 20, 2017)

I wish Vordy would stop with the games and just admit he's in love with you.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm talking to my contacts in the FBI and NSA and they've matched the email to either a 12 year old boy or a 40 year old man living alone with development disorders. They're very unsure.



Have they tried hitting 'enhance'?


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I wish Vordy would stop with the games and just admit he's in love with you.


But how can he, when @Null 's heart already belongs to @Dynastia?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> But how can he, when @Null 's heart already belongs to @Dynastia?



That's why I'm his secondary target.


----------



## Yhwach (Jan 20, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> But how can he, when @Null 's heart already belongs to @Dynastia?


Perhaps he's hoping for a threesome?


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Fuck my ass.

I had a public view on some bullshit route that openly displayed phpinfo(), which includes the $_ENV variable which includes the fucking .env details. I did this because I had to pull details for the police at some point and I never removed it. All Sam did is find (or pay someone to find) this directory and threatened me with some fucking bullshit ass information he found on it.

nigga eat a dick

all y'all


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 20, 2017)

...I just realized I have never used my email address here. That needs to change.


----------



## Cryin RN (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry about your mom Null


----------



## Rio (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll have to change my password to 123456. I'm pretty sure I'll have nothing to fear. It has numbers.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Cryin RN said:


> Sorry about your mom Null


Me too.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> Fuck my ass.
> 
> I had a public view on some bullshit route that openly displayed phpinfo(), which includes the $_ENV variable which includes the fucking .env details. I did this because I had to pull details for the police at some point and I never removed it. All Sam did is find (or pay someone to find) this directory and threatened me with some fucking bullshit ass information he found on it.
> 
> ...



I'm sure /baphomet/ are thrilled to be associated with such a masterful act of elite hacktivism.


----------



## Dr. Joel Fleischman (Jan 20, 2017)

Password => Pissword

Better


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Jan 20, 2017)

This is total nightmare, not only that I forgot my password I can't even remember what my mail was.
Can Samuel now use my email for the terrorist threats?
Idea of Samuel using my mail in such manner makes my spirit's sleeping somewhere cold, until you find it there and lead it back home


Spoiler


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> This is total nightmare, not only that I forgot my password I can't even remember what my mail was.
> Can Samuel now use my email for the terrorist threats?



No.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm talking to my contacts in the FBI and NSA and they've matched the email to either a 12 year old boy or a 40 year old man living alone with development disorders. They're very unsure.



Go with the latter, it's always the 40 year old man living alone with development disorders. Always.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 20, 2017)

Rio said:


> I'll have to change my password to 123456. I'm pretty sure I'll have nothing to fear. It has numbers.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Luminous Being said:


> On a scale of 1 to domestic terrorist, how hard is it to accomplish what this "mysterious group" has done?
> 
> Would someon untrained in all things databases and online security, say, an aspiring lawyer that fancies himself a _prosperous software consultant_, be able to do this if they stumbled across a "guide" or something similar?
> 
> ...


To answer your question, now that I know:

He literally opened https://lolcow.email/test and I had left something exposing the environment file details on accident while cooperating with an FBI investigation a few months ago.


----------



## Country Matters (Jan 20, 2017)

Man, this mysterious /Baphomet/ 1337 hackster sure julayed Joshy for the sweetest of lulz


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 20, 2017)

Rokko said:


> My password is now "12inchwonder", is that save?




Didn't even use different cases...this shit's going to get hacked so quick. Better make it "12inchwondeR".


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jan 20, 2017)

So of all the supposed villains this site and its ilk has housed and created over the years, I can't think of a single time someone seriously thought "Man, this autistic/tranny/sjw/lolcow/pedo/etc. is horrible! I know, their parents should be fucked for the crime of giving birth to them. Let's destroy their lives."

That's beyond sociopathic and almost fetishizing being a cunt.


----------



## SP 199 (Jan 20, 2017)

Wait so all he did was find some info that was public and claimed he hacked the server?


----------



## Techpriest (Jan 20, 2017)

Do you have a packet sniffer with logs from around this time? You might be able to get proof of the unauthorized access and the source. Hello actual criminal charges.

EDIT: I misread your post, you already would have been able to see who accessed the server from where and when. Sorry it's 4:20 AM here and I just woke up. Have you checked the routing tables or is that how you figured out the Chinese/TOR origins?


----------



## banebiddix (Jan 20, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I wonder how the real /baphomet/ feel about being impersonated by somebody role-playing as Anonymoose?


Hehe :^)  it's obvious that it isn't /baphomet/ so meh.


----------



## banebiddix (Jan 20, 2017)

Luminous Being said:


> I didn't know /baph/ had an english accent.


WOULD YOU LIKE SOME TEA AND BISCUITS? *BAH* *BAH*


----------



## captn_kettle (Jan 20, 2017)

Techpriest said:


> Do you have a packet sniffer with logs from around this time? You might be able to get proof of the unauthorized access and the source. Hello actual criminal charges.
> 
> EDIT: I misread your post, you already would have been able to see who accessed the server from where and when. Sorry it's 4:20 AM here and I just woke up. Have you checked the routing tables or is that how you figured out the Chinese/TOR origins?



Why go to all the bother when that email reads out exactly like an individual featured here. I could easily bet if you pulled together a load of this individuals posts, theres certain words they exclusively use that you would find in most messages.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

captn_kettle said:


> Why go to all the bother when that email reads out exactly like an individual featured here. I could easily bet if you pulled together a load of this individuals posts, theres certain words they exclusively use that you would find in most messages.


The logs just show a bunch of overseas TOR nodes doing vulnerability scans. It found one.


----------



## Techpriest (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> The logs just show a bunch of overseas TOR nodes doing vulnerability scans. It found one.


Ouch. Do you think someone bought a botnet to do it?


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Techpriest said:


> Ouch. Do you think someone bought a botnet to do it?


I'm sure he either downloaded a tool or paid some guy in bitcoin to do it. You don't need "a botnet" to run some generic vulnerability scanner for a few days.

Although I ~can't confirm for sure~ that Sam did this, this is his MO. Don't forget when he was butthurt about teen girls trolling him on the Evanescence board, he got Anonymous involved and they fucked with all her shit. I think one of the girls claimed he had copies of her private messages because they actually did get db access.


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> The logs just show a bunch of overseas TOR nodes doing vulnerability scans. It found one.


Don't we know someone who provably used tor in the past when trying to fight us.

And also, how likely is it that /baph/ would just fucking bounce you an email telling you that your mail service has been compromised in any way instead of just keeping it to themselves to potentially do real damage.


----------



## Techpriest (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> I'm sure he either downloaded a tool or paid some guy in bitcoin to do it. You don't need "a botnet" to run some generic vulnerability scanner for a few days


Sorry, took the 'multiple TOR nodes' bit too literally. Sucks this happened to you though.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 20, 2017)

Should I seriously change my password just in case?


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff Jeff said:


> Should I seriously change my password just in case?


No, if someone that admins an email service tells you to change your PW because they think the service was compromised in any way you should ignore that advice. It's a great idea to foster that habit for when an actual important email of yours might get compromised.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

banebiddix said:


> Hehe :^)  it's obvious that it isn't /baphomet/ so meh.



We are Anonymous /Baphomet/
We are legion elite
We do not forgive
We do not forget At All.

Kind regards Expect us.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Techpriest said:


> Do you have a packet sniffer with logs from around this time? You might be able to get proof of the unauthorized access and the source. Hello actual criminal charges.
> 
> EDIT: I misread your post, you already would have been able to see who accessed the server from where and when. Sorry it's 4:20 AM here and I just woke up. Have you checked the routing tables or is that how you figured out the Chinese/TOR origins?



eat the fucking hat


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 20, 2017)

Techpriest said:


> Do you have a packet sniffer with logs from around this time? You might be able to get proof of the unauthorized access and the source. Hello actual criminal charges.
> 
> EDIT: I misread your post, you already would have been able to see who accessed the server from where and when. Sorry it's 4:20 AM here and I just woke up. Have you checked the routing tables or is that how you figured out the Chinese/TOR origins?


eat the fucking hat


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> Fuck my ass.


So that's why they call you Moon...


----------



## banebiddix (Jan 20, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> We are Anonymous /Baphomet/
> We are legion elite
> We do not forgive
> We do not forget At All.
> ...


Expecto Patronum


----------



## bacterium (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> throw blame on innocent parties for the hack



It's obviously not Vordrak, they just made it look like he did it. Duh!


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> "We are /Baphomet/."
> "We are elite."
> "We do not forgive."
> "At all."


Words cannot express the sigh I just made. They really can't. It's that bad.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 20, 2017)

banebiddix said:


> Expecto Patronum


hello mr. baphomet please cease your evil hacking of this christian website god bless


----------



## Honeybunny (Jan 20, 2017)

The first piece of evidence it wasn't /baph/ was sending a mail instead of a pizza


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 20, 2017)

"Kind regards
/baph/"
Null, thanks for being the one and only face of the community so you have to deal with all the bullshit. Let's all donate enough to pay for Josh's mom's pool costs.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> pool costs


the fucking liner's tearing and it's a piece of shit. donate to help fix her pool liner.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 20, 2017)

lol I don't even remember my password for lolcow.email and I've never actually used it, they're welcome to my accounts there


----------



## Ravelord (Jan 20, 2017)

Well, my first account is compromised I guess, because I forgot the PW. And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 20, 2017)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> lol I don't even remember my password for lolcow.email and I've never actually used it, they're welcome to my accounts there


You're wiling to throw away the novelty and prestige that comes with having an @animalfeitshporn.us or @gamergate.us email? Mad is what you are!


----------



## keksz (Jan 20, 2017)

Luminous Being said:


> On a scale of 1 to domestic terrorist, how hard is it to accomplish what this "mysterious group" has done?



I would say something like a 7/10 technically. Someone with just a script-kiddie guide wouldn't be able to do it but it's not exactly A or B-grade hacking either. Also they didn't compromise the entire server or database so certainly not a 8 or higher.

As Null said, this only was a thing because he added some debug output to one of the views and forgot to remove it afterwards (_derp_) so really, in a sense he hax0red himself, all the hackers did was stumble across a map to the treasure just laying around while scouting the perimeter - which is all they could've done otherwise.

The scouting itself is something that anyone can do (again as Null already pointed out) with the help of an easy to find, easy to download, easy to run exploitation framework. What they had to do after that to put the leaked information to good use is not clear to me since I just skimmed through this thread - but since they already had the compromised information at hand, it couldn't be all that hard to do either.

Anyway, this doesn't mean whoever is behind this is a good hacker. Again, as already has been pointed out, they could have hired someone to do it for them - or leveraged someone on the Internet against us by pretending we're bad bad people who deserve it.

EDIT: Null's transparency report puts Sony and other big names to shame. Definitely hiring the impending Lolcow.it hosting service for my next shitsite


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

Graffiti canvas said:


>


All of 8chan is down again.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2017)

Graffiti canvas said:


>



That's all of 8chan and baph don't really hang out there much anymore afaik. Try endchan instead.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 20, 2017)

Kind regards, fellow kids!


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> All of 8chan is down again.


But where will I get my /loli/ ?


----------



## keksz (Jan 20, 2017)

Ask Null to stream his stash on lolcow.tv  too soon?


----------



## repentance (Jan 20, 2017)

keksz said:


> Anyway, this doesn't mean whoever is behind this is a good hacker. Again, as already has been pointed out, they could have hired someone to do it for them - or leveraged someone on the Internet against us by pretending we're bad bad people who deserve it.



/baph/ would do it for shit and giggles if they felt so inclined, but that's not a /baph/ "we did a thing" statement.

My guess is a certain someone paid for this.  They got ripped off, if that's the case - and it's going to frustrate the hell out of them that they can't threaten legal action about the person who failed to deliver.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 20, 2017)

repentance said:


> My guess is a certain someone paid for this. They got ripped off, if that's the case - and it's going to frustrate the hell out of them that they can't threaten legal action about the person who failed to deliver.


The person you're referring to seems to default to the path of least resistance, so I suspect you're correct that he paid for it. He could, and I emphasize _could_ have stumbled on a guide on how to install Kali Linux and use its tools to run the scan and so on, but that seems like too much work for him. Most likely he found someone on the darknet who claimed to be a hacker and paid them with bitcoin, as was suggested before. Like you said, he got ripped off. And I'm quite certain he tried to threaten them when they didn't deliver the goods, but he probably has no idea who they really are, and can't do shit.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Jan 20, 2017)

crosspost
http://archive.md/3A129/4981cd9c7d03e90fdfd1916c69ad7e34bd5b2f2f.png


----------



## repentance (Jan 20, 2017)

DrJonesHat said:


> The person you're referring to seems to default to the path of least resistance, so I suspect you're correct that he paid for it. He could, and I emphasize _could_ have stumbled on a guide on how to install Kali Linux and use its tools to run the scan and so on, but that seems like too much work for him. Most likely he found someone on the darknet who claimed to be a hacker and paid them with bitcoin, as was suggested before. Like you said, he got ripped off. And I'm quite certain he tried to threaten them when they didn't deliver the goods, but he probably has no idea who they really are, and can't do shit.



Another possibility is that some "tech" people who also hate us are involved, but I would have hoped they're a bit more competent.

What I really, really love is that Vordrak is so utterly convinced of his own cleverness that he can't see the glaring flaws in his strategy.  He really is like the cartoon villain whose plots get foiled every time.  That he talks like a cartoon villain as well is just a bonus.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes hello why was this email sent to me


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Yes hello why was this email sent to me


Sam wants more dick pics, at least that's what the email reads like to me.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 20, 2017)

Null said:


> Sam wants more dick pics, at least that's what the email reads like to me.


I guess i should send him my chris chan tribute then

Oh wait lol he  didnt even send the email to me? so why is it saying i was copied in?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 20, 2017)

repentance said:


> Another possibility is that some "tech" people who also hate us are involved, but I would have hoped they're a bit more competent.
> 
> What I really, really love is that Vordrak is so utterly convinced of his own cleverness that he can't see the glaring flaws in his strategy.  He really is like the cartoon villain whose plots get foiled every time.  That he talks like a cartoon villain as well is just a bonus.


He's actually one of those idiots who's so stupid he thinks he's smart. The only reason he hasn't run into legal trouble for his actions is that most of his targets have been in other countries and his victims lack the resources to retaliate. I guarantee you that if he pisses off someone of means, he'll get stomped flat.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 20, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Oh wait lol he  didnt even send the email to me? so why is it saying i was copied in?


Nvm i think he may have been banned from our email server


----------

